# Hello from Derbyshire



## notts2957 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all. My first post here. I found the website after looking for somewhere to park tonight. I am currently near the top of mam tor on the broken road. It is 2.5c outside and not much warmer in. Use my Mitsubishi Delica as a camper for mobile radio activations and as a base for hill walking.
There is a couple parked nearby in a bongo and I have generator envy!
Happy new year,
Gareth.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 6, 2014)

hi,:wave::welcome:


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Philcott (Jan 7, 2014)

Gosh so many new members! :welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
Well worth becoming a full time member and having access to the POIs which are 12000 free places to stop overnight in the UK.


----------



## m1cxf (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome to the forum from another Derbyshire member. 
I know the exact spot you mention. Nice and quite in the evening but can be a touch busy at weekends, also a very good spot for radio depending which direction you want to work.

73 TJ


----------



## bluebullet47 (Jan 7, 2014)

notts2957 said:


> Hello all. My first post here. I found the website after looking for somewhere to park tonight. I am currently near the top of mam tor on the broken road. It is 2.5c outside and not much warmer in. Use my Mitsubishi Delica as a camper for mobile radio activations and as a base for hill walking.
> There is a couple parked nearby in a bongo and I have generator envy!
> Happy new year,
> Gareth.


hello and welcome


----------



## MaryMC (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello from Cumbria.  :wave:


----------



## notts2957 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Thanks for the welcome!*

Sorry for the late reply. Been busy with work, kids and new puppy. I made a video of this trip if anyone's interested:-

The Broken Road - Mam Tor 3/4th Jan 2014 - YouTube

Gareth.


----------



## RoyNorth (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello notts2957, 
I liked the video... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi and wellcome
Great site, excellent knowledge base. Any questions just ask, someone will have the answer.

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, welcome to the forum, you want to check out kamil's thread "My Wildcamping camping trip around the world" and see what he's done in his Delica....hope that it will inspire you with yours.!!

jt


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 3, 2014)

*Hi*

Welcome, great site so join in and have fun


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun

:welcome::camper::cheers::have fun::drive:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Mar 3, 2014)

hi and welcome

I used to be a warden for the N.T in that area back in the 80's so I know the area very well.

I was born and raised in Derbyshire but now live in Snowdonia, well till the 18th March we're then moving to Leominister.

Enjoy your travels

tranivanman


----------

